# 09? Bianchi FG Lite



## chober (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey there

I'm fairly new to road biking and just picked up a frame from my friend at a an unbeievable price but I cannot find any information on it at all. I only see Bianchi's US site w/ frame spec/geo and the italy's site w/ a full campy build. If anyone has anymore information on the frame let me know. Thanks!

Anyways, I put this bike together and the crurent build on it is

53cm FG Lite Frame
Almost full Ultegra 6700 Groupo 
Chris King BB (couldn't resist from my mtn bike background)
Ultergra 6600 Pedals
Dura Ace 7900 Shifter
Easton EC90 Stem
Easton EC90 Zero Post
Easton EC70 SL Wheels
Selle Italia SLR XP


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice bike.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

AAAAH! Finally a thread that I can post my Dirty Italian frame on. Pretty chipped up girl, but straight and ready. I'm pretty sure that's not the original fork. Probably had a unicrown. I'm hoping to have it built up with 8spd DA this weekend.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

OOOPS! Sorry about that. I'm not sure how this ended up on your thread. I posted it on the TSX thread and it ended up here somehow. That's weird.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got a 2005 53 cm FG Lite with Campy Record 10 and it weighs in at 14.3 pounds with Zipp 202s on it. What would you like to know about the frame?


----------

